# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  J.A.U V3.1.8 new UPDATE is ready for you!

## 4gsmmaroc

*Just back from Hollyday... and here is a little update... 
J.A.U V3.8.1 Update is ready for you!*  
 Code: 
========================================================== 
WHATS NEW? (V3.1.8): 
Changes / Updates in Version V3.1.8  
  .) ADDED 12 NEW 2012 BB MEPS
     MEP_12599_004
     MEP_12907_003
     MEP_17568_004
     MEP_24660_002
     MEP_26490_001
     MEP_26900_001
     MEP_27501_002
     MEP_27559_001
     MEP_27561_001
     MEP_29080_001
     MEP_40488_001
     MEP_46976_001
     (TOTAL 275 MEPS SUPPORTED!) 
  .) ADDED SFR101 to Alcatel Calc 
  .) Improoved Alcatel Calc 
  .) Impooved Blackberry Code Reading per Cable
     (Now you can read all BB´s per Cable very fast!) 
  .) ZTE-Android, Huawei-Android, Samsung-Android... userdata erase.
     For Reset Google Account and Passwords on Phones where it is
     not possible to enter Reset / Wipe function. 
     Like ZTE San Francisco and many more.. Easy one Button..
     For Example: On ZTE San Francisco, Press Vol+, Home Button and
     Power On for 5 Sec., connect USB Cable and Press "Do Reset".  
==========================================================   
wbr.
hari  :Smile:

----------

